
Hunter Biden Had Invested in China's Face++ - microdrum
https://theintercept.com/2019/05/03/biden-son-china-business/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>For his part, Joe Biden has long served as a friendly voice for U.S.-China
relations, even before his son’s investment ventures. The elder Biden helped
lead Democratic support to passing permanent national trade relations with
China.

>In 2000 remarks in support of the vote, Biden argued that he did not “see the
collapse of the American manufacturing economy” as a danger from opening up
further trade with China, claiming that an economy “about the size of the
Netherlands” could not become “our major economic competitor.” Opening China
to further trade, Biden predicted, would create “a path toward ever greater
political and economic freedom” for the country’s citizens.

I think that the belief that better economic development leads to better human
rights and more freedom has suffered a lot of setbacks recently.

